# 3 Gallon Tank With Betta, Dwarf Frog & a Snail... Is that to much?



## espinosa88 (Dec 2, 2020)

How's it going, everyone? I have a three-gallon tank that I just bought a month ago. I originally only had a Betta and Dwarf frog in the tank and everything was great. Today I added a mystery snail and the Betta will not leave it alone.. Is this too much for a three-gallon tank or do you all think the betta will eventually get used to the snail?... the frog is kind of being an a-hole to it as well 

As of now, it has only been in the tank an hour.

See setup below.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

In itself, a three-gallon is too small for the ADF and Betta. In your case, I'm actually more concerned about the ADF than the snail.

I don't know what you mean about the ADF acting up but these frogs need a minimum of three for for natural behavior and health. As a single yours is stressed. They are also terribly nearsighted and will mistake anything that moves as food. This includes a Betta's fins. At least that's been my experience with them.

They need to be fed a variety of frozen or aquatic-frog-specific food. If they eat fish pellets, flakes or freeze dried foods they will eventually bloat and if they eat exclusively frozen Bloodworms they can get too fat.

So I would suggest getting at the least 5-10 gallon tank if you want to have ADF; two more ADF; more live or artificial plants so they don't have a clear shot at your boy's fins and long pipettes for target feeding. The latter keeps your boy from overeating.

You Betta will most likely get used to the Mystery Snail but if he doesn't, you could get a five gallon for him and three frogs. The behavior of ADF is so very different when they are in species-only tanks. But, in addition to being nearsighted they are also not the brightest bulbs in the pack. As incredible as it seems, if tall decor doesn't have an exit hatch or they will drown trying to find one. 

Hope this wasn't TMI.

And, your Betta is gorgeous. Named him yet?


----------



## espinosa88 (Dec 2, 2020)

@RussellTheShihTzu Thank you so much for the reply! I really appreciate your response and explanation of species behavior, etc. It's sounding like I will end up getting a five-gallon tank at the end of the week to better accommodate all three of my new pets! The betta is still bothering the snail but not as much. The snail has taken shelter in the pineapple which use to be the frog's shelter and now the frog is trying its best to live under the moss ball.... Hopefully, the bigger tank will resolve the cramped space. I'll def get 2 more frogs so that he has some friends to keep him occupied. 

The Betta's name is Harrold, the frog is Kumar and the snail is Gary lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant either a 5-10 gallon for the ADF alone. Three with a Betta need a 10 gallon.

Or, you could leave Harrold in his current tank and get a five for Kumar, Gary and two more ADF friends. Some Betta don't mind tank mates but some do. Kumar may be one of the ones that is best living alone.

Again, so sorry to be clear as mud.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I agree with this! Honestly, I would if you can separate the ADF from the betta as bettas WILL eat them and/or the ADF will nip at their fins. It might be best to have a 5 gal for the betta and snail and a separate 10 for the ADF’s and possibly a few more peaceful fish.


----------

